# Why are you an electrician and/or what do you like best about it?



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

I am interested in hearing some of these.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm in it for the chicks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

...and I'm in it for the cheques:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

For me it is all about the glamor and famous people I meet and the places I go.


NO PHOTOSHOP this time.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Because it's like putting together lego's and getting paid.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

This might sound a bit odd, but it's true.

Few things in life will give me more pleasure than to 'beat the system'. Here's an example; I've never been an apprentice. I've been a journeyman for about 18 years now, but never an apprentice. Everything I know I learned from other journeymen or even moreso by just taking the time to figure it out. 

My specialty is controls, most of the work I do is control-heavy. Power plants, sewer plants, pump stations, etc. To me, a control electrician is a bit more than someone who can install controls from a drawing. Any idiot can do that. A true control electrician is someone who can see past the drawings, and make it work no matter what. 

I don't mean to offend anyone or any trade here, but some of the control drawings I get.....how I keep from just busting up laughing, I'll never know! What I'm getting at here is this is another way I beat the system. Here we have an engineer, more education, higher up the 'corporate ladder', higher pay, etc., and he produces a drawing that simply won't work. Then some dumb journeyman (me) comes along an fixes it. The reality of this is that in the end, everyone wins. 

I really enjoy the fact that I need to sit down and think once in a while, I like even more making something work that someone says can't be done. There's no feeling in the world like looking over my work at the end of a job and being able to say 'this works because I made it work'. This is true with a simple light switch, or an entire power plant. 

On the downside, there are alot of big egos in our trade. It's a trade-wide problem, even apprentices have this problem occasionally. Generally speaking, the lower the intelligence level, the larger the ego. 

All in all, it's been a good ride. I think corporate america is beginning to realize that you can have all the meetings you want, write all the memos you want, and so on, but until someone actually sticks his hands in the work, nothing gets done. We're not the trash we were in the 70's. Pay has come up as well.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Big R said:


> I am interested in hearing some of these.


Nothing beats watching the sunset over Hoboken.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

I am in it for my health which shows how sick I am:thumbup:


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Electrician Reasons*



Big R said:


> I am interested in hearing some of these.


Seriously the sense of complishment and freedom of working with people who come to youwith problems and you solve them is a great feeling of accomplishment. Only Plumbers and others who work with their hands understand this and if you are good you are never out of work.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Cause I couldn't get this job: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99KKx7cB-Ok


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Speaking of big egos, I like the hero work.

You come into a mill, plant or factory that is down due to an electrical problem, no one can fix it, and prest-o change-o you have them back online in minutes!

Too bad it's usually at night or on weekends. :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Idaho Abe said:


> Seriously the sense of complishment and freedom of working with people who come to youwith problems and you solve them is a great feeling of accomplishment. Only Plumbers and others who work with their hands understand this and if you are good you are never out of work.


What Abe said. :thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

1. My first career choice as a drummer didn't work out.:no: 

2. My high school buddy's Dad was an EC and put me to work.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I like the concept of possible death at any moment,left over from my Marine Corps days.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Really, I believe Electrical careers are on top of the non college field, which Local # 5 requires college studies.Basic studies,English,ect.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

When I got out of the Corps it was either Electrical Union or hitman. The Union had better health benefits, so here I am.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Electrician's reasons*

I am on the elec apprentice board at local college. and when i talk to the young men i tell them that intern one year less than a doctor, and need more CEU's than a school teacher. But if they are industrious and willing to apply themselves they will never be out of work.


----------



## highvolt62 (Jan 15, 2008)

I took basic electricity as a goof off course in high school, and really enjoyed it. Love meeting new people, and finding solutions to make things work for fussy home owners. I must be doing something right, still busy and enjoying this work every day


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Part of it is some of the reasons mentioned here, but another is the sense of accomplishment. In a very real sense, you can turn around and say "I made that". Plus it feels good to understand what most people consider a dark art. Most people don't understand electricity, but everyone understands the lack of it.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

> For me it is all about the glamor and famous people I meet and the places I go.



Brian, were you about to do an infrared scan on Bill?

We've got a shooter!:blink:


----------



## knothole (Mar 10, 2007)

I enjoy taking boxes of stuff and rolls of wire and making something happen. most of the time it's a GOOD something. :whistling2:


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

1. **** industry turned me down

2. If im not careful it can kill me

3. Personal satisfaction when troubleshooting


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

goose134 said:


> Brian, were you about to do an infrared scan on Bill?
> 
> We've got a shooter!:blink:


I was gonna say, "Christ Bill, you were RIGHT THERE! You could have done something!"


----------



## liverstos (Jun 11, 2007)

Because you get to work with both your hand and your head, and you learn something new every day. Plus, you get to work with interesting characters.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> Cause I couldn't get this job:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99KKx7cB-Ok


The cop part? 
coz the bike part is easy. It's all in where you look.:thumbup:


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

p_logix said:


> 1. **** industry turned me down


you are probably better off, i heard that industry really sucks...:whistling2:


----------



## jason007 (Apr 14, 2007)

because how many other jobs let you work with a pair of strippers every day?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I just got my W-2 today and I'm wondering why I am an electrician. 

Other than the pay, I enjoy doing electrical work. I like what someone else said about it being like playing with legos. I love to troubleshoot, as far as residential goes I haven't run across something I couldn't fix yet. Hmmmm.....you don't stay in one place, you're not stuck in an office, I get to get all kinds of cool toys I mean tools to play I mean work with.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

To be totally honest about this I like solving unusual problems, I am fortunate to have a KNACK (?) for figuring out electrical anomalies others can't. I am well know in the area and do work for other electrical contractors. Nothing like that feeling of being the guy that solved an issue 3 other contractors shook their heads at and walked away from. I have never walked away and to date not been able to solv or figured out a problem I was tasked with. Had a few problems I offered to solve for free as the customer was worried about the cost, just because I need to know the answer, in the end they paid.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Big R said:


> I am interested in hearing some of these.


I do miss the work, but the verry best part is the retirement at the end of the line, not to mention those lower blood pressure numbers . . .

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

My reaons are the same as many here. I like working with my hands, like troubleshooting, like installing new machinery and then saying I did that , like the challenges and using your head. As to the drawings as someone said, yes some of them are bad. Autocad can make anyone able to draw but it doesn't make them a draftsman. I built models as a kid, and come from a long line of people who worked with their hands, most of the famlily was either in the Railroad industry or tradesmen.


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess the best thing to me is walking up to a machine that has a problem and being able to figure it out. I also do alot of PLC work and other automation type electrical work and troubleshooting which is by far my favorite.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

jason007 said:


> because how many other jobs let you work with a pair of strippers every day?


 
Let alone have them in the palm of your hand in public.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

1. When I was very small, I crawled behind the couch and dropped a key chain across the partially exposed blades of a lamp plug.

2. When I was old enough to help, I asked my dad the electrician how he could install that switch in the bathroom with the power on. He told me he wasn't grounded. I asked him what grounded was. He pointed to the bathroom sink and said if he touched the faucet he would be grounded. So I touched the faucet, and then him. I had never seen one kid and one full grown man jump that high before. That was a split second before I was sent to the living room to spend time with mom.

3. I need a license, so I can't be replaced by a chevy full of illegals like my drywall buddies.

4. I really, really, enjoy electrical work.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't imagine myself doing another type of job. I hate being tied up in an office all day and I get bored easily. So for me, being in the service-small install end is great. I rarely spend more than ten days on any one job, I travel often, I meet new people all the time, I'm too busy to get bored. Now that the new management is getting the hang of it, work is back to being fun again. Find it, figure it out, and fix it is a great way to make a living.


----------



## kjw444 (Jan 14, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I'm in it for the chicks. :thumbsup:


 
On a serious note I totally agree! When I go out to a local establishment girls are always interseted to know "have you ever been shocked". I always say yeah, I'm shocked I've been standing here this long and you haven't bought me a drink! I get a kick out of it. I also enjoy the day to day challenges.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

kjw444 said:


> When I go out to a local establishment girls are always interseted to know "have you ever been shocked". I always say yeah, I'm shocked I've been standing here this long and you haven't bought me a drink! I get a kick out of it.


This is good stuff! :thumbsup: 
Got any more? :laughing:


----------



## kjw444 (Jan 14, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> This is good stuff! :thumbsup:
> Got any more? :laughing:


 
Sometimes when I'm feeling saucy I will ask " can I buy you a drink or do you just want the money"! I only use that line to some stuck up prissy little bit*h. But never the less you will get an amazing response! I suggest that everyone shoul use this line at least once in you life.


----------



## advancedinc (Feb 14, 2008)

I became an electrician so I can talk to those idiots who call me everyday and ask me how many saw blades I want to buy, and when I say no they hang up


----------



## kendu (Feb 15, 2008)

The money, The travelling and the people you meet. http://www.myjunctionbox.com


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

When I was a kid and I got suspended from school my dad made me pull wire... when i got out of school I needed a job and seen an ad for an electrician and I said "hey I can do that" the rest is history


----------



## Thomp (Feb 11, 2008)

Family trades- never had or wanted another option.


----------



## vdelung (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm an electrician because God said 'let there be light' - So I am just following His directions.....


----------



## Hendrix (Mar 25, 2007)

Who knows. I coulda been a contenda!!


----------



## bigmoe (Aug 25, 2007)

It's a career that will never be outdated or undone. the world will always need electricians no matter how far advance our technology gets. it will need power. no plant, office,home can say it dosnt need power. there for they have to have people to provide it and maintaine it. I like it when the big wigs come around and act like they are more important than me because they make more money and run the plant. but when the machine is down with no power and they are loosing thousands of dollers an hour. i like when that bigwig has to come to me so save them from turning those thousands to millions and I have to stay their till its running again. and they just have to stand their and relye on me.


----------



## jdndaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

when i was gutting houses down here after the hurricane out of all the trades i saw coming through there was a small group that came out clean and not over worked. i discovered they were electricians and now thats what i am in school for.:thumbup:


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

jdndaddy said:


> when i was gutting houses down here after the hurricane out of all the trades i saw coming through there was a small group that came out clean and not over worked. i discovered they were electricians and now thats what i am in school for.:thumbup:


You're a smart man jd. Seeing sweaty greasy guys always makes me glad I do what I do. Who wants to go to the bar later looking like a pile of dirt. :laughing:


----------



## justthatkool (Nov 27, 2007)

It has to be the great pay!!


----------



## gampa (Feb 11, 2008)

Before this I was a brain surgeon 
There wasn't enough pay


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

I actually started out as a Toolmaker, did my trade training on machining centers, (lathes, milling machines, surface and cylindrical grinders etc) making press tools for plastic injection moulding. That was in New Zealand.
When I moved to Australia I did Maintenance fitting/machining work and discovered if I needed an electric motor disconnected to a pump - then I needed to call an electrician to do that. So getting fed up with waiting time for this to happen, I thought maybe a change in trade might be just the ticket. So I enrolled in technical college and did four years of evening classes. So I'm actually qualified in two trades. 
I enjoy the challenge of making up new control circuits for installations, especially starting from scratch, with just a bare cabinet, and putting in the PLC, Contactors, relays, etc, and wiring it all up. A lot of my work involves electronics, and I get to use things like oscilloscopes when working with RF equipment.


----------



## a-bulb (Feb 13, 2008)

I love to have the juice run through me. :thumbup: Gets you going in the morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2008)

Wanted to be a brain surgeon, but couldn't stand blood.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Technically I am not an electrician yet. Working on it though but thought I should contribute.

I got out of high school with close to perfect grades but hated the idea of more school to get a degree to possibly get a good job. I sat around and did my thing as a professional driver (aka deliverying pizzas haha) and finally decided my time had come. I personally love to work on cars and it is my main hobby so I love to work with my hands and at the same time I enjoy the technical aspect of cars as far as tuning them for maximum performance (I love racing).

So I came to the conclusion that I wanted to make enough money to play with my toys and have a house to keep all my junk in. And at the same time I hate sitting still (office setting) and I love being technical and hands on. 4 years of school to get to my job didn't interest me and I wanted to jump right in to using my hands and furthering my knowledge and making something of myself and becoming more proficient in what I did. Cars are a terrible profession because they just suck for making money on and I can speak from personal experience. Works for some but not for me. I talked with my a good friend of mine who is a plumber and suggested electrician work because it would be up my alley. The more I read into it the more it appealed and I am in the process of trying to get started on it and hopefully it will all work out.:thumbup:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

And the best part of this is you'll be making money your first day on the job. If you go to college, you'll likely graduate deeply in debt. If you pay interest on the debt, over a lifetime you'll likely come out ahead working as an electrician. There are more guys my age bailing out of the trades than guys your age getting in. That can only be good for those getting in now. 

Best of luck to you, you'll enjoy electrical work almost as much as cars. We need a few more guys like you in our trade. 

Rob. 

P.S. When I was in high school, 1974, I had a '69 Camaro with a big block in it, and a tunnel ram on top.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

gampa said:


> Before this I was a brain surgeon
> There wasn't enough pay


 My sister is a brain surgeon...in her next to last year of residency, and I do much better than she does financially...for now. I've been careful to stay on her good side, never know when you'll need a little brain surgery! (or a loan!!):thumbup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> My sister is a brain surgeon...in her next to last year of residency, and I do much better than she does financially...for now. I've been careful to stay on her good side, never know when you'll need a little brain surgery! (or a loan!!):thumbup:


 
Give it ten years til after her college loans are paid off, then hit her up.


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

P.S. When I was in high school, 1974, I had a '69 Camaro with a big block in it, and a tunnel ram on top.[/quote]


I currently own a 79 Z/28, 383 cu" stroker motor, but I guess none of you guys would have seen a right hand drive version. A modification I did myself to meet Australian requirements for road use.


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

vdelung said:


> I'm an electrician because God said 'let there be light' - So I am just following His directions.....


Official.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Hendrix said:


> Who knows. I coulda been a contenda!!


Or A Bartenda


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

I spent about 30 years working as a software engineer on the "bare metal" of computers, operating systems. I enjoyed it but eventually burned out. I also got tired of seeing my jobs disappear to India and Russia.

I like to work with my hands and my father was a electrical engineer for a power company. I decided become an electrician because (1) without very advanced robotics no one was going to move this job to India (2), I'd get to work with my hands, (3) and get to work with my head.

I talked to a union electrician and he told me the union would not be interested in a 59 year old apprentice. I looked at trade programs and found that I could take 9 month full day electrician's courses totaling 1080 hours which would be accepted as 8000 hours of apprenticeship and allow me to take the Journeyman's license test. I took the courses and the test and passed them all.

I worked a summer running romex but got tired of sweating several pound a day and slicing my hands up on bathroom fans made up of recycled and resharpened razor blades. A job came up in the county school system and I passed the Electronic Technician and Electrician written and practical tests.

I've been working there about 2 years and enjoy the mixture of mindless work (replacing ballasts) and more challenging work like designing and building control systems and 800A 120/208V 3ph service entrances.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*why iam a electrician*

i like putting a 120 lb air compressor on full in a 4 inch underground conduit and waiting for the plumbers to walk by watch that 25 foot tube of water hit the ceiling . no i really like the trade, i feel were the best trained and i think we got few more tools then all the other trades , my brother and dad was so i guess i followed , as kid sat in the trailer on job sites alot colored my dads prints with crayons , high school , electrical electronics school , then was a electrician us navy but i really wanted radio school got out and just fell back into it , but what i want is my own electrical engineering shop just run my own specialty stuff , get into new power stuff like solar generation junk ,got lots of sunny days down her in florida , theres alot to electrical many different areas good luck to ya .


----------



## _Richard (Jul 8, 2008)

*Like best*

Hello Name is Richard from Oz ...
I enjoy fault finding and get a high when things are perplexed to solve and I manage to find the solutions and get the plant up and running...


----------



## BackInTheHabit (Apr 12, 2008)

p_logix said:


> 1. **** industry turned me down
> 
> 2. If im not careful it can kill me
> 
> 3. Personal satisfaction when troubleshooting


 
1. Did you show them your avatar?

2. So can the **** industry.

3. It's great to see something work when you leave a job site when it wasn't when you got there.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Plain and simple.....Cuz *chicks dig it!*


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Adam12 said:


> Plain and simple.....Cuz *chicks dig it!*


 
Oh yeah, that was enough to sway my decision.


----------



## patrick35205 (Jul 12, 2008)

You can't beat the feeling you get when you first turn on your lighting circuits and they all come on with no problems. With thousands of feet of floor space and miles of wire pulled, with as many different hands that have touched the wire, knowing that one mistake will screw up at least part of it, it is incredible to see everything come on working right the first time. It doesn't happen often, on the big jobs, but the feeling you get when it does is awesome. That and having 40 guys start singing 'you light up my life' together is ok too.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

That picture was taken at the dedication of the WWII Memorial, I took my dad (a veteran of 3 wars and 33 years in the Army). My son had to use the restroom and while walking back I saw Mr. Bill.

I have a picture of myself with George Bush Senior somewhere I should scan and post.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

patrick35205 said:


> That and having 40 guys start singing 'you light up my life' together is ok too.


 

You do a lot of work in San Francisco ?


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> You do a lot of work in San Francisco ?


:laughing:


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Having a foreman pull five guys from different jobs to do a wire pull and we all start singing to him You've lost that loving feeling, why us?


----------



## mccable (Jul 14, 2008)

1. Really low SAT scores.

2. I occasionally meet celebrities.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

rlc3854 said:


> Having a foreman pull five guys from different jobs to do a wire pull and we all start singing to him You've lost that loving feeling, why us?


 
22 plus years in this trade and I have only known two singing electricians, maybe it's the water where you guys work.


----------



## ljwunder (Jul 24, 2008)

Why?
- Took some trade classes in high school...woodworking, then DC/AC electricity.
- Loved the electrical related classes.

What do I like best?
- The places I've worked and the people I've met.
- I'm a hands on kind of guy.
- How many guys can say they wired the video booths/toy case at a **** shop?


----------



## ron_b (Jul 15, 2008)

i failed the "Rocket Science" test, and a buddy of mine said to try to get into the electrician trade, because "it ain't rocket science", (his words). it was either that, or part time pooper scooper at the local zoo.


----------



## Crazycraig5150 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sense of accomplishment is a big part. If I've built from the service to devices all myself, I'm so damn confident, I don't even test anything... cuz I know it works. I know that's a little arrogant.  My first post BTW, so hello to everyone! I'm a CA native, moved to WV- Why? cuz the people are more down to earth. So. Cal is cool to visit, but the majority of it's inhabitants suck.


----------



## Crazycraig5150 (Jul 29, 2008)

patrick35205 said:


> You can't beat the feeling you get when you first turn on your lighting circuits and they all come on with no problems. With thousands of feet of floor space and miles of wire pulled, with as many different hands that have touched the wire, knowing that one mistake will screw up at least part of it, it is incredible to see everything come on working right the first time. It doesn't happen often, on the big jobs, but the feeling you get when it does is awesome. That and having 40 guys start singing 'you light up my life' together is ok too.


No doubt!! Makes me feel like God. You know what else makes me feel like God?? Resting my fingers over a breaker when someone I don't care for is working on the other end. Not that I'd turn it on, but knowing I could...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow Craig. You're making an...interesting..first impression. :blink: :whistling2:


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

Crazycraig5150 said:


> Resting my fingers over a breaker when someone I don't care for is working on the other end. Not that I'd turn it on, but knowing I could...


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> 22 plus years in this trade and I have only known two singing electricians, maybe it's the water where you guys work.


I sing occasionally but only when working alone now. Last time I did it around the crew, one of the guys stopped working and starting wandering around. I politely asked,"what the h### are you doing?" To which he replied, "I'm looking for the mashed cat so I can put him out of his misery!":laughing:


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

jason007 said:


> because how many other jobs let you work with a pair of strippers every day?


or a pair of *****! ...'course their job would be to cut a guy's wire off. heh. :laughing:


----------



## hot joint (Oct 7, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> 22 plus years in this trade and I have only known two singing electricians, maybe it's the water where you guys work.


35 years in the trade and I only knew one singing electrician that we met on a construction site, everybody asked him to stop. so in reality i knew one electrician that sung but none that could sing....


----------



## hot joint (Oct 7, 2009)

jdndaddy said:


> when i was gutting houses down here after the hurricane out of all the trades i saw coming through there was a small group that came out clean and not over worked. i discovered they were electricians and now thats what i am in school for.:thumbup:


The force has picked you young luke, use it wisely and stop telling everybody.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Why? 

I've always been one. I finally admitted it to myself and started working on things legally about 5 years ago.


Whats best?

Light therapy - or properly illuminating poorly lit homes. I love the look the customer gets when you finally throw the switch and usher them from the dark (dim) ages into a world of light.  It is especially nice during the long dark winter months.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Three of my unlcles are in the trades. One is a Welder [Now a Supervisor]. One is an Electrician [Maintenance Electrician]. One was a Cabinet Maker/Wood worker. My father is in the electronics/mechanical.No dirty plumbers in our family. My Grandfather was a Lumber Jack then a Bus Driver. It's in the blood.

What I like is the feeling of knowing something complex and building it. The interconnection of devices and wires which form systems people need. Oh and we have the coolest tools and mystique about us don't we.


----------



## RH1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm an electrician because my SAT scores were too low for college.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I'm in it for the chicks. :thumbsup:


thats what I was gonna say!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Ive always wanted to be my own boss and have my own business.....no matter what I finally chose to do.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

An old man, in an old dark office asked me what I wanted to do, what trade did I want to pursue? Catching me off guard, thinking he was going to tell me what he had available, he started to list the trades apprenticeships. When he got to electrical apprentice I said "stop". Thats what I want to do.

The only reason I said "stop" at electrician, was because my buddy just got hired as a helper. The rest is history. 33 years ago.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Fredman said:


> Light therapy - or properly illuminating poorly lit homes. I love the look the customer gets when you finally throw the switch and usher them from the dark (dim) ages into a world of light.  It is especially nice during the long dark winter months.


just be sure they have paid your invoice before their next electric bill shows up.:thumbsup:


----------



## houghsa (May 11, 2012)

Big R said:


> I am interested in hearing some of these.


Guess the one good thing about the craft, is you stay on top of new technologys as they show up, New systems for doing things. After time you aquire the experence to figure just about anything out in electrical area and 90% of the mechanical problems. You see new ways to make a process more efficent or safe. And you are doing something that most cant do.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm doing God's work


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Some of my very earliest memories as a child are of being fascinated by electricity, and fascinated by how things work.

Touring a power plant is my idea of a good time.

I'm hard-wired to enjoy this trade.

-John


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I used to haul old radios, TV's and motors out of the trash, found out about capactiors the hard way.....~CS~


----------



## johnrichard420 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Keep Your Home Safe With The Right Electrician*

Without _electricians_, there would be no lights, no computers, and no TVs plugged into our walls. Electricians bring us electricity by installing the wires that carry electricity through houses, offices, and factories. They also fix electric machines.
Electricians also add circuit breakers, transformers, and other equipment to control how electricity flows. They make sure the right amount of electricity goes to the machines that use it. Electricians follow strict rules about how to wire buildings.
After they finish wiring, electricians use special devices to measure the amount of electricity running through the system.
Some electricians work nights and weekends. Some travel far to get to jobsites. 
so without electrician our earth is dark.But they dont get good job opportunities.
*For Keep Your Home Safe Choose The Right Electrician.:thumbsup:*


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

actually I'm an electrician cuz when in high school we could choose a vocational class's #1 was carpenter -#2 was electrical..... carpentry was full when I signed up, man am I glad. carpentry was full!!!!!! love my job almost every day!!!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Absolutely nothing in this current day and age. I used to like the challenge of performing a damage free job, finding that buried splice box, running wires to look like art. Now the code, NFPA , Wall street and OSHA destroyed any happy living there is and dummed it down with stupid requirements and practices.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I think willie has a song about us momma don't let your babies grow up to be electricians. Let them be doctors and lawyers and plumbers and such.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I wonder what happened to most of the people in this thread?


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

First job out of high school,lots of construction going on in Houston in 1978.Got married and had to keep paying bills.It's been a good trade and a never ending learning experience.:thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Theriot said:


> I think willie has a song about us momma don't let your babies grow up to be electricians. Let them be doctors and lawyers and plumbers and such.



I think you and willy are smoking the samething..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Beats sitting at a desk everyday, and plus I prefer to work around people who share my love of sarcasm and lack of "sensitivity". I blame the Army for that. To sum it up; it keeps me entertained. 

K.


----------



## black (Oct 12, 2011)

1. I love working outside. No, I'm not kidding.
2. something new each day
3. challenging and interesting


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

I love electrical science- I love physical work- I love figuring things out . Im Not the best or brightest, but the job keeps me engaged and there aren't very many dull moments!


----------



## Guntrician (Jun 20, 2012)

goose134 said:


> Part of it is some of the reasons mentioned here, but another is the sense of accomplishment. In a very real sense, you can turn around and say "I made that". Plus it feels good to understand what most people consider a dark art. Most people don't understand electricity, but everyone understands the lack of it.


Well said. Closely describes why I entered the trade. Always something different. It's pretty cool to have a whole facility down and see the desperation till you work your magic and get things back on line. Rewarding.


----------



## conductivity (May 30, 2012)

My grandfather was an electrician, my dad is an electrician, and I am an electrician. Seems like a family thing. I think my favorite part is the troubleshooting, that and the continuing advancement and education. There's always something new to learn. That and when something isn't working, and it needs to be working, I get to be a hero.


----------

